# Gaggia Classic - Frother works - but no water comes through basket area



## pattyxclentcouk (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi All. I have a Classic Gaggia, 4+ years, have descaled it rather regularly. The frother has steam coming through it fine. The water that goes through the basket doesn't come out at all now. My husband took out all the parts he could and cleaned them, put them back. It worked temporarily but now nothing. I'm going through espresso withdrawal so can someone help? I'm in Surrey, hard water area. Does anyone get water delivered in big kegs in this area I'm wondering to eliminate the scale problem? THanks all! I'm new to the technical part of espresso but love it as a consumer!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Patty,

I answered in your other thread.


----------



## ERBeadle (May 2, 2010)

Does water come through when you do not have the portafilter on?. If water comes through the problem is with the basket. The new perfect crema baskets need de-greasing regularly (weekly will be good).


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

most likely the blocked solenoid scenario, follow my link on wiki section http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3334-How-to-check-if-the-solenoid-is-blocked


----------



## pattyxclentcouk (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all. My husband took it apart, and from comments on this website, he fixed it. THANKS! (It was a tiny hole where the solonoid(sp?) was mounted....


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

glad to help


----------

